# Firefighter Opportunities - Entry Level



## 95g atl (Jan 5, 2013)

Just got laid off yesterday.  Boss pulls me in his office at 5pm as i'm walking out the door.  Company losing money, he personally took a huge paycut to keep his job, hence, i'm last hired so first fired....so i'm out of a job.  Happy New Year...!

My background:  Not quite 40 yet, bachelor degree and master degree in business.  Slightly above average strength and fitness for a man my age.  No criminal record, not even a speeding ticket.  Absolutely willing to take a step back and get out of the rat race --- sitting on my butt 5 days a week.  Income isn't as important as quality of life.  I love the aspect of working 24 hour shifts, staying in shape, and a non-boring workday helping folks. 

I have absolutely ZERO formal training, ZERO EMT, etc., that is necessary to get into this field.  I am willing to start from the beginning..... I can go a few months or more with no income if need be, so long as I can get into a paying role.

I'm in Gwinnett County, but willing to go pretty much anywhere in metro Atlanta.  Relocation out of the area is not an option.

I just started my search, so if anyone has been there, done that, and has good suggestions, i'm all ears.  

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 5, 2013)

No leads or suggestions, I just wanted to say good luck.

I considered your same path. I applaud you for having the cajones to do it.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 5, 2013)

Here you go Hall County is hiring.......



http://www.hallcounty.org/jobs/jobdetails.asp?ID=1054


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm to far south for you, but just some cheap advice.  Stop by a station and see if they will let you try on some gear, I've seen some macho guys go straight panic when they're suited up and air is restricted.  I'm not trying to say you can't handle it by any means, but there are a lot of little things in this service that rookies are not aware of.  Our new guys are required to take an eight week course at GPSTC to become certified.  Other depts. have their own rookie school. 
Hope this helps, your first year as a fireman is tough and busy, you make it through that it gets easier.
T. Bartlett
632


----------



## bunnyhunter (Jan 6, 2013)

Some smaller County fire stations have volunteer programs. I think it pays $20 a call in Walton County and may be even higher then that now. Would be a great way to get your foot in the door.


----------



## JDBrown (Jan 6, 2013)

I agree with bunnyhunter, I've been a volunteer for 21 yrs, seen a lot of guys start and quit after they find out how much work is involved. A few of the guys got jobs with paying depts after getting their basics. By all means though, if you're serious check into it. I wish I had went paid years ago, but I'm getting on the old end of things now!


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 6, 2013)

greatest job in the world


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yup volunteer first


----------



## Fuller (Jan 6, 2013)

You are in gwinnett county so volunteering is not an option. Start looking at Hall, as unicoidawg suggested, gwinnett, DeKalb, Cobb and city of Atlanta. With no experience, these are probably your best options in your immediate area. 


_Posted from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## MD746 (Jan 6, 2013)

I wouldnt worry to much about volunteering if your looking to go full time.  Since you are out of work you might want to check out going through module 1&2 at GPSTC you will have to pay ,but you will get your basic state cert. 
With  your past education you will make your chances better getting hired at some of the metro departments.


----------



## firebiker (Jan 7, 2013)

*Fire Service*

Go on line and see if they are hiring www.Gwinnettcounty.com 
If you want to be a Firefighter go with a big dept. like Gwinnett,Atlanta,Cobb,Dekalb they are going to hire more often have better benefits & definitly higher pay than smaller departments.
I am retired from Gwinnett F.D a year now had over 24 years of service.
I would do it all over again  great career.
don't expect to get hired quick it takes about 6 months to a year to get on most departments.
plus a lot of people don't pass the tests.
it's a fun & exciting job but it's not all about kicking Mr. Fire's butt for the big dept.'s about 70 % of the calls are EMS so you will ride the ambulance also.


----------



## huckleberrybo (Jan 8, 2013)

My advice to you would be vol. first.This profession is one that you absoloutley love or hate.There's not much middle ground.Basic firefighter 1 is eight weeks thru GPSTC to get the minumum qualifications most depts require,and that is a lot of time and dedication to figure out later that it is not for you.By all means if your mind is made up GO FOR IT,best thing i ever did.If you have a vol dept that you can join ,they would be able to sponsor you to attend the Fire Academy at GPSTC and provide you with the necessary equipment.Good Luck


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 10, 2013)

I've been w/ Douglas Co. Fire for 31 yrs and as mentioned already the pay is going to be better w/ larger depts. However the benifits may not. Our retirement is 2.5 % per yr of service.30 yrs and you can draw 75% of your salary plus state firemans pension of about 900.00 after 25 yrs.(you pay that seperate 15.00 a month).If you get your EMT we hire several times a year. Also like mentioned 65- 70% of all calls are ems related. Check all around and be persistant and it'll work out, good luck.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 10, 2013)

A lot of the bigger Depts would rather you be green. IE.. no experince, so they can train you how they want you.


----------



## mattmatt300 (Jan 14, 2013)

Start training (physically) NOW.  I am still hoping to get on up here.  When I went to the physical test when they were hiring a few months back I was surprised how many people failed it and failed it horribly.  The majority of the people there that day were very unprepared.  Good luck!


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Jan 15, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> A lot of the bigger Depts would rather you be green. IE.. no experince, so they can train you how they want you.



^^^^This

Hall is currently hiring as others have mentioned. As far as volunteering first goes, seems to me like people have forgotten you need a stable source of income to provide and survive. I would agree though that stopping by your local station and talking to the guys about the life style, demands, trying on gear, etc. is all good advice. If you have never packed fully out in FF PPE breathing air you will not be comfortable. But it is something you can get used to. By the time you get out of rookie school, it will come second nature. Hall doesn't require you to have any experience or schooling, they will put you through it while paying you full salary and benefits. Best job in the world! Go for it.


----------



## Danno (Jan 16, 2013)

If you are in need of a job, Police and Sheriffs hire faster and more often than FD's do. Once you get in the door the transition over there is a bit easier because you are a "known product". There considerably less risk for them.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 19, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> A lot of the bigger Depts would rather you be green. IE.. no experince, so they can train you how they want you.



Really?

None that I have ever heard of.

The big departments I now of hire folks with experience.

I was a City of Atlanta Firefighter and I'd say a good perecentage of new hires were already certified firefighters.

Atlanta even had a "fast track" school for guys that were already certified firefighters.

I know Gwinnett, Fulton, Cobb and DeKalb also hire experienced guys.  

To the OP, get hired by the PD of the place you want to work on the FD. Then transfer over to the FD.

That is the secret for getting on any FD. Don't tell anyone I told you the secret.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 19, 2013)

jiminbogart said:


> Really?
> 
> None that I have ever heard of.
> 
> ...



I didn't say they wouldn't hire experienced guys, esp if you have that magic paramedic patch. But from what I have seen a lot of times if it is some average Joe volunteer (not that there is a thing wrong with that) versus someone they can train how they want. The green guy can be molded to the depts ways of thinking. But hey I have only been doing this for 12 years so what do I know. To the OP good luck it is a good career if you can get your foot in the door somewhere, but when a job is open there is a lot of competetion.


----------



## Fuller (Jan 19, 2013)

jiminbogart said:


> Really?
> 
> None that I have ever heard of.
> 
> ...



As a company officer and someone who has taught rectuits, I can tell you I would take a person with no experience over someone with experience any day. While I fully appreciate the experience of someone who has been in the service for a while, I would take someone with no bad habits and mold them into the fireman they should be. Or should be, in my opinion. The people we have brought in and trained are the ones who stay. Those with experience tend to be the ones who work a while and move to the next department. And as far as the get hired with pd first advice, I would avoid that. If you wanna be a cop, I respect that. Go be a cop. If you wanna be a firefighter, then do that. No reason to go through a police academy and then a fire academy.


----------



## triton196 (Jan 21, 2013)

age and physical ability are big factors in hiring you never know though my suggestion would be go get emt or paramedic first it might help.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jan 21, 2013)

Newton County looks to be hiring.


----------



## georgia resident (Jan 21, 2013)

Cobb county is always hiring pd an sherriffs dept


----------



## cradams10 (Jan 21, 2013)

911hotjobs.com


----------



## PHL425 (Jan 21, 2013)

Im currently looking to go that route as well. I have heard from numerous people that already having your EMT/AEMT/PARAMEDIC certification is a HUGE plus.


----------



## Hobie246 (Jan 22, 2013)

Do an online search for CPAT.  This is a physical agility test that some FD's use.  You can start preparing physically for the hiring process.


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 27, 2013)

I have been out of the fire service for 25 years, I am a Georgia Smoke Diver (#341 Sept 86) I was a adjunct instructor for the fire academy and I will turn 48 in Feb. I have missed the FD everyday of those 25 years. Feb 18th I start rookie school with Heard County. They don't pay much but I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

